# [UPDATED] Exchanged texts with a stupid pax!



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey,
So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. Are you coming? Yes. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then.
I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7! 
Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!










I wanted to reply with: _I've got your name, number and address_. But thought that I'd be taking it too far lol

What do you think? I know I should've ignored this ******** but it's too hard for me to take shit and keep quiet.

UPDATE: i was sent a polite email that basically says i should maintain my composure next time.
I honestly love uber australia sometimes.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Yeah, no one will accuse you of being a professional driver, or even a driver acting professionally.


Exactly. I'm not a professional driver. Neither are you. We are UberShit drivers.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

That was funny. There has been so many times where i almost cussed out a pax but held back. Especially through text. Because they can see the text you sent him. You will probably get deactivated.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You know you did the wrong thing... Name calling & profanity because the guy annoyed you with a phone call.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> That was funny. There has been so many times where i almost cussed out a pax but held back. Especially through text. Because they can see the text you sent him. You will probably get deactivated.


Oh, I really won't regret it if that happens. I've lost two better jobs than this before because I did not take shit from no one. No regrets whatsoever.



Backdash said:


> You know you did the wrong thing... Name calling & profanity because the guy annoyed you with a phone call.


No, i did the wrong thing because he said i was shit.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nothing in writing!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing good gonna happen to you. 
Need to keep it clean. 
I had same thing happen to me but I kept it clean. Still I got phone call from OP. Manager.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Nothing too bad either i guess. They can see that i'm an 'above average driver' every single week (except my first). If they decide to lay me off because of one incident then they're a terrible company that i wouldn't want to work for. Let's see how things go.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Doubt they'll do anything as I'm sure they're numb to things like this by now.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Read my post from a while ago.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/would-you-pick-up-a-4-6-rated-pax.11532/

Edit: link


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, i read that thread. Tbh, i did not agree with what you did then, so i did not participate.
If a rider has a low rating, i don't accept the request in the first place, and if i changed my mind i cancel myself or ask them to cancel because of some other bullshit. Accepting a ride and then telling them their rating is too low will always make them understandably angry.

In my case, i did not even start texting. And i just canceled myself. Then answered his question. Then he said i was shit. 

In your case, the rider's response was not too rude.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Exactly. I'm not a professional driver. Neither are you. We are UberShit drivers.


Definition of 'professional' is being compensated. 'Free professional installion' in some arenas is just a marketing tool... Those installers are paid thereby making it 'professional'; has nothing to do with quality. Your results may vary.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've missed turns for the exact same reason before, no reason to cuss a customer out and call him ******ed. If you think there will be an issue with the fare, including getting 1 starred, because you missed a turn then just cancel it, if not then figure out how to get turned around and pick them up.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Hey,
> So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. Are you coming? Yes. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then.
> I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7!
> Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!
> ...


Dude. You can't be serious with this story. You actually have the nerve to come to this forum and play the poor driver getting harassed by a customer? Your calling this pax a *********? When YOU are the one who is being a total jerk here. Dude look at your texts again. You know what I'm done here, I'm not wasting anymore time writing here. How are you still driving is beyond me.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I've missed turns for the exact same reason before, no reason to cuss a customer out and call him ******ed. If you think there will be an issue with the fare, including getting 1 starred, because you missed a turn then just cancel it, if not then figure out how to get turned around and pick them up.


I missed turns too for the same reason. I cancel and move on. But this time the pax called me shit. That is the reason i cussed him out.

I know I overreacted but i'm just sharing my story here.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Dude. You can't be serious with this story. You actually have the nerve to come to this forum and play the poor driver getting harassed by a customer? Your calling this pax a *********? When YOU are the one who is being a total jerk here. Dude look at your texts again. You know what I'm done here, I'm not wasting anymore time writing here. How are you still driving is beyond me.


Lol dude chill.. It's your first post on the thread and you're done writing already? 
This is the 'Stories' subforum not 'complaints'. I'm not complaining. I'm not playing poor. Just sharing a story.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

A) Get a GPS.
B) Block Uber customer number on your phone. You don't call me, I call you.
C) Never text a passenger, and for heavens sake never text shit to a passenger. Uber Centcom can see all of that. Implement B above and you will never get texts.
D) Act a little professional, dude. I know this is a shit job paying peanuts and robbing you of your dignity, but are you gonna allow Uber to mold your behavior and socially condition you? You are the driver, the employee, the business, etc.. at the end of the day. If a passenger pisses you off, cancel on him. I call every single passenger beforehand to test their attitude. Unless it's a guarantee, where you're simply going for volume, you have TOTAL SELECTIVITY.

The passengers are cheap ****s for the most part BECAUSE OF UBER. If the money is not worth your time or the grief you put up with, why keep doing it? There's a billion shitty jobs out there, why be monogamous with Uber?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Pax in australia, we use our real numbers (pax and drivers). Nothing goes thru uber. I can still call/text the pax i gave a ride to two months ago, and they can do that too. So blocking numbers won't work.

Also, don't you find it annoying that you have to type in the address onto your gps everytime you're picking up someone?

The pay here is not bad at all, but the pay does not determine the amount of shit i take while on any job. I know i'm wrong and to survive in this world, i should let go sometimes.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Hey,
> So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. Are you coming? Yes. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then.
> I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7!
> Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!
> ...


Not very professional at all. Not only that could be a passenger that never comes back, but he has nothing to lose with this type of communication. You can be shut off though.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

What is bullshit is UBER allows Pax to text us anyway. It is illegal in California,and for UBER to allow PAX to text while we are moving, knowing PAX are going to be thinking we are checking said texts is ****ed up. Whenever a PAX has said something about texts I always remind them that it is illegal and I do not check texts while driving.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> What is bullshit is UBER allows Pax to text us anyway. It is illegal in California,and for UBER to allow PAX to text while we are moving, knowing PAX are going to be thinking we are checking said texts is ****ed up. Whenever a PAX has said something about texts I always remind them that it is illegal and I do not check texts while driving.


So why not just pull over then and look at the text? It isn't that hard.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> So why not just pull over then and look at the text? It isn't that hard.


On a freeway? Downtown on a Saturday night? Hey I thought we were going to do a beer yesterday?
And my Mom is still dead.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> On a freeway? Downtown on a Saturday night? Hey I thought we were going to do a beer yesterday?
> And my Mom is still dead.


Man, you sure whine a lot. Are you sure you're a dude? You sure are a needy one!

Instead of coming up with reasons why you CAN'T do something, find a way to DO something instead of biotching like a teenage girl.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> On a freeway? Downtown on a Saturday night? Hey I thought we were going to do a beer yesterday?
> And my Mom is still dead.


Sorry, but I am not going to drive to another state just to see if you have a pair.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What is bullshit is UBER allows Pax to text us anyway. It is illegal in California,and for UBER to allow PAX to text while we are moving, knowing PAX are going to be thinking we are checking said texts is ****ed up. Whenever a PAX has said something about texts I always remind them that it is illegal and I do not check texts while driving.


Initially it bothered me when uber got rid of texting in our area but am happy about it now..

Not only did pax expect texts to be read instantly but also they get bent out of shape when there is no immediate reply, the simple fact that you are actually driving and trying to get to their location asap does not seem to be part of their imagined Uberworld.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Man, you sure whine a lot. Are you sure you're a dude? You sure are a needy one!
> 
> Instead of coming up with reasons why you CAN'T do something, find a way to DO something instead of biotching like a teenage girl.


You sure have a low opinion of the fairer sex.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> A) Get a GPS.
> B) Block Uber customer number on your phone. You don't call me, I call you.
> C) Never text a passenger, and for heavens sake never text shit to a passenger. Uber Centcom can see all of that. Implement B above and you will never get texts.
> D) Act a little professional, dude. I know this is a shit job paying peanuts and robbing you of your dignity, but are you gonna allow Uber to mold your behavior and socially condition you? You are the driver, the employee, the business, etc.. at the end of the day. If a passenger pisses you off, cancel on him. I call every single passenger beforehand to test their attitude. Unless it's a guarantee, where you're simply going for volume, you have TOTAL SELECTIVITY.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Amen


What happens when you block a number? Not planning on it as I can ignore the phone if I want. Just curious--do you get a message or do you just not know or what happens when you call and you've been blocked?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What happens when you block a number? Not planning on it as I can ignore the phone if I want. Just curious--do you get a message or do you just not know or what happens when you call and you've been blocked?


I don't have a UBER phone 
But Mad Pax has one he can let us know


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What happens when you block a number? Not planning on it as I can ignore the phone if I want. Just curious--do you get a message or do you just not know or what happens when you call and you've been blocked?


If it's an iPhone, then blocking a number means you won't be notified of any calls or texts while the other party thinks you normally received them. So not a great idea when it comes to uber i guess.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You sure have a low opinion of the fairer sex.


Sorry I am not a feminized beta male. My opinion is based on life experience, not listening to Gloria Allred.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I don't have a UBER phone
> But Mad Pax has one he can let us know


I have an android. No uber phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> If it's an iPhone, then blocking a number means you won't be notified of any calls or texts while the other party thinks you normally received them. So not a great idea when it comes to uber i guess.


I mean what happens on the callers/texters end?


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Initially it bothered me when uber got rid of texting in our area but am happy about it now..
> 
> Not only did pax expect texts to be read instantly but also they get bent out of shape when there is no immediate reply, the simple fact that you are actually driving and trying to get to their location asap does not seem to be part of their imagined Uberworld.


I've been doing Uber for 3 months and I've never had any issues with pax over texts. I'm the one who usually calls them if I'm not sure what house is it or something. (Night time). Never an issue about me not responding.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I mean what happens on the callers/texters end?


No idea about Android but if it is similar to iOS, then the other end will think you received the text/call as normal but you did not reply/answer the phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ive


Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I've been doing Uber for 3 months and I've never had any issues with pax over texts. I'm the one who usually calls them if I'm not sure what house is it or something. (Night time). Never an issue about me not responding.


I've had many who text me as I'm driving to the location to tell me it's wrong or (actually helpfully!) the name of the business. Or just stuff like they're on the street or just paying their bill or whatever. Pax here love to text. Some will text but if you call them don't answer but will then text again.


----------



## johnny6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

After reading all the messages my take on this whole thing is that dude you was in the wrong here. Yelling and name calling would not make the situation any better. Plus you are hurting other drivers in the process. I understand pax can be a dick sometimes but at the end of the day they are our bread and butter. All you had to do was cancel the ride thats it. Just a thought.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I mean what happens on the callers/texters end?


It just disappears into the ether.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Doubt they'll do anything as I'm sure they're numb to things like this by now.


Hey jizz.. You got it right. I was sent an email.. It basically says it was all good but i should maintain my composure next time. 
I have had nothing but great experiences with Uber australia so far.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

You should tell uber that they wouldnt have this problem if they paid more . Tell em to pay more or you will xontinue being rude Lol.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably australians shouldn't be uber drivers at all. I know what you mean about the "taking shit" thing. Its not something i do well either....


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Hey jizz.. You got it right. I was sent an email.. It basically says it was all good but i should maintain my composure next time.
> I have had nothing but great experiences with Uber australia so far.


U mean Uber Brisbane lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Sorry I am not a feminized beta male. My opinion is based on life experience, not listening to Gloria Allred.


Methinks thou dost protest too much.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What is bullshit is UBER allows Pax to text us anyway. It is illegal in California,and for UBER to allow PAX to text while we are moving, knowing PAX are going to be thinking we are checking said texts is ****ed up. Whenever a PAX has said something about texts I always remind them that it is illegal and I do not check texts while driving.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Just use the "preemptive cancel"

Anytime anything goes wrong, even just slightly off, just cancel. Do do charge client. 

Today I had a ping from a nearby gated community. Customer sent the pick up address. Customer texted the gate code.
When I arrived at the gate, the code did not work. Customer calls. I tell him I'm at the gate. He's talking fast and interrupting. So...I say, "I need to cancel this trip, please go ahead and request another car."
If I find myself struggling to locate the pax, I just cancel. Doesn't matter why or who was at fault. I will get a bad rating. So I just cut my losses and cancel. If I have to interact with the customer, I just keep it short and polite. But immediately cancel. Then I log off and drive somewhere else.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Methinks thou dost protest too much.


Better than remaining silent.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would love to get Raquel's input on this.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Better than remaining silent.


It is a paraphrased quote. The real quote is

*The lady doth protest too much, methinks*

And you can find the real meaning here ... Http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_lady_doth_protest_too_much,_methinks


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It is a paraphrased quote. The real quote is
> 
> *The lady doth protest too much, methinks*
> 
> And you can find the real meaning here ... Http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_lady_doth_protest_too_much,_methinks


Well I dont get the relevance but whatever...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No true alpha male needs to claim that they are NOT a feminised beta male. They are sufficiently secure in their identity.

We are all drivers here. alpha, beta, gamma, Delta, it just doesn't matter.

I don't care who you sleep with or how, I do not care what goes through your brain when you see a member of your preferred sex.

We are all drivers here. As a driver, your opinion is just as valid as every other driver's opinion on this forum. No more, no less.

Of course you have now earned the nickname alpha-beta SD.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No true alpha male needs to claim that they are NOT a feminised beta male. They are sufficiently secure in their identity.
> 
> We are all drivers here. alpha, beta, gamma, Delta, it just doesn't matter.
> 
> I don't care who you sleep with or how, I do not care what goes through your brain when you see a member of your preferred sex. what we care about is that we drive.


What we care about is that we drive. We can certainly agree there


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Nothing too bad either i guess. They can see that i'm an 'above average driver' every single week (except my first). If they decide to lay me off because of one incident then they're a terrible company that i wouldn't want to work for. Let's see how things go.


COME ON...REALLY???
"Lay you off"?
"Above average driver"?
"Wouldn't want to work for..."?

We are all just people with cars and a smartphone!!!

YOU NEVER HAVE TO LOGIN TO THE APP IF YOU DONT LIKE ANY/ALL OF THE TERMS THAT YOU ARE REQUIRED TO AGREE TO!!!

I am so sick of hearing this negative $hit. Go flip hamburgers...seriously!! Everyone here CHOOSES to open that app each time knowing what they're agreeing to work for.

If a carpenter bids a job low and agrees to do a job for a lower rate, he/she should be professional and do that job to the best of their ability. You, sir, were rude to this pax. If a phone call distracts you that much...you certainly cannot handle the complexities involved with being aware of everything going on around you that requires getting someone to & from their destination safely.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ReviTULize hey mate chill. I'm not complaining about driving for uber. I love driving nice people around and i do the best that i can to make my passengers happy.










Not posting that to brag about it, but some of you obviously think working in the customer service industry means taking shit from people no matter what. Whoever said 'customer is always right' should be shot in the eye!

Screenshot above is the summary of last week. Same week as the screenshot of thetexts on the original post.

I treat nice people nicely, and rude people rudely.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont worry about what they say, the people who are going on saying "oh you shouldnt do this, you shouldnt say that...." theyre the ones who will be burnt, not you. Just be yourself, be authentic and to hell with the rest. My prediction? Uber will be so 2014, and will not change the world


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Hey, So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. Are you coming? Yes. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then. I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7! Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!


I've had the same thing happen to me (ie: missed an exit or turn because the pax called). I now rarely accept phone calls while driving to a pick-up - and respond to incoming calls with a text msg something like: "on my way - txt if you have a question".

If I do pick-up a call and they ask 'are coming to get me?",
I answer,
"well I was until I had to pullover to the side of the road and stop driving to answer your phone call."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Mad PaxAlso, don't you find it annoying that you have to type in the address onto your gps everytime you're picking up someone?


Why are you doing that? If there's no destination, I ask them to enter into their app before I start to drive and tell them it is for their own protection. Not a big deal.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why are you doing that? If there's no destination, I ask them to enter into their app before I start to drive and tell them it is for their own protection. Not a big deal.


I do what you do as well and ask them to enter the destination on their phones.
The post you quoted was me replying to someome who suggested using a separate device as a navigator even when driving to a pick up location.
I only use my phone as my navigator as not to waste time typing the address on those slow navigation devices.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I do what you do as well and ask them to enter the destination on their phones.
> The post you quoted was me replying to someome who suggested using a separate device as a navigator even when driving to a pick up location.
> I only use my phone as my navigator as not to waste time typing the address on those slow navigation devices.


I can enter an address on my car nav and be moving faster than the stupid phone figures put where we're going. But I have been told my nav is very fast. I prefer the car nav cos it's a big screen and if the radio is on it lowers the radio volume if I gave the nav voice going so I don't miss anything. Plus I have a record of trips that way if uber f**** up. I don't always put the pickup in it but generally do the destination for that reason.

Anyway I prefer if they haven't entered the destination because then they don't expect me to have it and be ready to go the second they're in the car. They don't realize we don't get it until we start the trip.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> COME ON...REALLY???
> "Lay you off"?
> "Above average driver"?
> "Wouldn't want to work for..."?
> ...


Dude I think you're the one who needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> ReviTULize hey mate chill. I'm not complaining about driving for uber. I love driving nice people around and i do the best that i can to make my passengers happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understood...i just dont think a phone call was rude of him, thats all


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Take accountability for your actions. Why would you blame the PAX for missing your turn when A.) you were driving not him and B.) you didn't have to answer the phone if you can't multitask. Blaming someone else for something you did is a sign of either your maturity, your stubbornness or both. The only way someone can "make you miss your turn" is if they physically take the steering wheel from you.
Also, using profanity with a customer is never acceptable in any business. And third, never put it in writing. That's a definite sign of arrogance.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

It's very possible the pax wasn't familiar with the app. A woman called me while enroute last night and she had no idea of how to use the app. So when I got there I explained how to use the app so she would know how to watch my progress on the app and to put in her address instead of using pin location. I was glad she called as I was about to call her to determine the address because we all know the pin is not always exact. She was very pleasant and thanked me for explaining how to use the app, etc. Sometimes we jump to conclusions. Because Uber texts the pax when we hit arrive they assume that is the method of communication we prefer. They think we can read and respond while driving as well. I will call if I can't text at that particular moment. 
The moral of the story is never assume and try to stay calm unless you know they are treating you like a dirtbag at which point cut them off at the knees.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Understood...i just dont think a phone call was rude of him, thats all


I never said it was rude... it was just stupid. Him texting me that I'm shit only because i used my right to cancel the ride was rude as!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

It seems many of you did not really get the full picture.. I will explain again.

After I missed the turn i cancelled the ride.
I did not contact or intended To contact the rider.
He texted me saying that they were waiting for me AFTER i cancelled. So i replied that i had to cancel because i missed the turn and mentioned that he unnecessarily called me so he won't do that every time he orders a car.
Then again, he asked if i was coming!!
At that point, I'm still calm and answer 'No'.

Have i done anything wrong so far?!

Then he texted back: 'well your shit'

Please enlighten me how this passenger is not a ********.

If you guys are used to take shit from customers on a regular basis, i'm not. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> It seems many of you did not really get the full picture.. I will explain again.
> 
> After I missed the turn i cancelled the ride.
> I did not contact or intended To contact the rider.
> ...


The misunderstanding is not on our part, it's on based on your communication of the story to us. The way you just explained the story is complete contradiction of how you initially explained the story. I pasted your initial explanation below to refresh your memory. There you said you were on your way to the PAX when he called. 
By the way, i don't think anyone would disagree that the PAX is a ********. For the most part everyone disagrees with the way you handled it.

*
"So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. ARE YOU COMING? YES. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then.
I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7! 
Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!*"


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I know.. I started the explanation at the point which I realised I missed the turn. I did not want to repeat the clear part of the story.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Plus I have a record of trips that way if uber f**** up.


Nothing wrong with how you do the nav thing as it works for you, but...
You are aware that Google Maps/Nav keeps a history of your trips, accessible to you anytime you're logged into your google account - right?


> They don't realize we don't get it until we start the trip.


whoa - I don't buy that:
First, if you haven't hit BEGIN TRIP, you're not getting paid anything - you want to BEGIN the trip as soon as the PAX are in the car, or you're not getting your 'time' payment AND you're not covered yet under Uber's Insurance (fwiw)...
And second, the $0.16 you earn after you BEGIN TRIP while waiting one for someone to enter or give you the destination address is insignificant compared to the delay in getting the trip started and ended so you can receive and begin your next fare.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

stuber said:


> Just use the "preemptive cancel"
> 
> Anytime anything goes wrong, even just slightly off, just cancel. Do do charge client.


I assume you mean cancel after 5 mins. Literally, as soon as you are in the vicinity, hit "arrived".

The clock begins. Your time is valuable as a driver. The client has 5 mins to GET TO THE PIN that he put down.

Your time is valuable as a driver. You spent the time, gas, and depreciation driving to that location. Let the customer know they are on the clock as soon as you are in the neighborhood.

The same with attitude. I don't jump when you say jump, *****. You can either give me attitude or you can get a ride - you won't get both. If I smell even a hint of attitude on the phone, you better cancel quick, because I'm already gone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Got this this morning from a Lyft pax. Don't read if you're easily offended!

'Youre a ****ing **********. Now im gonna be late you prick! ! **** YOU!!!!!"

Lyft's response:










Thank you for letting us know about this. I'm very sorry to hear that this happened while you were using the Lyft platform. We have taken the necessary steps to ensure you will never be paired with him on the Lyft platform in the future.

Errmmm...... that's it?! Double standards, I think. A driver sending this would get fired.

It's a good thing I didn't pick this person up. I don't think he would have tipped in any case.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

It is up to us to educate passengers as to the consequences of their actions. If we are at the location, the clock is running.

I don't care if you set the wrong location, if you're technologically challenged, if you're drunk, etc.. Get to your pin within the allotted timeframe, with zero attitude, or you will have a problem. A driver's time is not free.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> It is up to us to educate passengers as to the consequences of their actions. If we are at the location, the clock is running.
> 
> I don't care if you set the wrong location, if you're technologically challenged, if you're drunk, etc.. Get to your pin within the allotted timeframe, with zero attitude, or you will have a problem. A driver's time is not free.


I've noticed that in markets where Lyft is a distant second to Uber, Lyft pax don't often realize that the clock starts as soon as the driver arrives. They downrate drivers because of this and complain to Lyft. I've had Lyft CSRs tell me to phone the pax before hitting Arrived, which is against official Lyft policy. If you try to call the pax, you get the popup asking if the call is really necessary.

Lyft pax assume it's like Uber, which obviously does have the policy of drivers giving up to five minutes free wait time.

I've also driven in markets where Lyft is very well established. Lyft pax there know how it works and almost never keep the driver waiting because they know they are paying for all wait time.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Take accountability for your actions. Why would you blame the PAX for missing your turn when A.) you were driving not him and B.) you didn't have to answer the phone if you can't multitask. Blaming someone else for something you did is a sign of either your maturity, your stubbornness or both. The only way someone can "make you miss your turn" is if they physically take the steering wheel from you.
> Also, using profanity with a customer is never acceptable in any business. And third, never put it in writing. That's a definite sign of arrogance.


Write your own story dude. Everyone's a critic. Save your wordplay knives for obnoxious passengers


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Hey,
> So I get a ping, I'm driving towards the guy. He calls me for no apparent reason.. Are you coming? Yes. Tells me his address. I ask if it's different than the pin location? he says no. It's the same. I was like ok then.
> I end the call and realise i missed the turn I was supposed to make because i was relying on the maps on my phone, so 3 min ETA becomes 7!
> Out of frustration, I cancel on him. Then he texts me that they are waiting for me!
> ...


^^^
Texting while driving?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Texting while driving?


Nope, i drive while texting.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

<Well are you coming?

No

Well your shit then>

See if the forum can come up with alternative reponses

Mine would possibly be:

'Yes, my shit, well you're have a nice day'


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Write your own story dude. Everyone's a critic. Save your wordplay knives for obnoxious passengers


Says the idiot who went out of his way just to criticize. Take your own advice.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Got this this morning from a Lyft pax. Don't read if you're easily offended!
> 
> 'Youre a ****ing **********. Now im gonna be late you prick! ! **** YOU!!!!!"
> 
> ...


Sounds like one hell of a guy. A real sweety.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Sounds like one hell of a guy. A real sweety.


I should have invited him to my next dinner party.

- Would you care for a canapé?
- **** off, you *******


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Write your own story dude. Everyone's a critic. Save your wordplay knives for obnoxious passengers


who died and left you boss-just kidding


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone died? Who's the boss? Where's the exit…?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Choochie said:


> who died and left you boss


We don't have a boss - we're Independent Contractors, dammit!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Exactly. I'm not a professional driver. Neither are you. We are UberShit drivers.


I love the term "professional driver." This is a job any 16 year-old can do. It requires no special training, no special course of study, no real professional effort.
Doctor, yes that's a profession.
Attorney, yes that's a profession.
Engineer, yes that's a profession.
Architect, yes that's a profession.
Driver, that's a job!

Yes, driving U/L is fun and it's an interesting way to make a few extra bucks, but let's not get too egotistical about titles and confusing driving with a profession.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I love the term "professional driver." This is a job any 16 year-old can do. It requires no special training, no special course of study, no real professional effort.


Obviously you have never seen me do my BLUES BROTHERS pax pick-up at Chez Paul in Chicago.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yes, driving U/L is fun


How is it fun? Not a facetious question; I really don't see how any enjoyment could be derived from it. What do you mean?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> COME ON...REALLY???
> "Lay you off"?
> "Above average driver"?
> "Wouldn't want to work for..."?
> ...


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Take accountability for your actions. Why would you blame the PAX for missing your turn when A.) you were driving not him and B.) you didn't have to answer the phone if you can't multitask. Blaming someone else for something you did is a sign of either your maturity, your stubbornness or both. The only way someone can "make you miss your turn" is if they physically take the steering wheel from you.
> Also, using profanity with a customer is never acceptable in any business. And third, never put it in writing. That's a definite sign of arrogance.


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> We don't have a boss - we're Independent Contractors, dammit!


Person in back seat is the boss 
Person in front is driver
As long as money is been payed


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> How is it fun? Not a facetious question; I really don't see how any enjoyment could be derived from it. What do you mean?


I'll bite.
(and I know this doesn't apply to anyone other than me - so if you find it silly, that's fine)

*I'm a car person* - I enjoy driving.
*I'm a business person* - I enjoy talking shop with pax's from all sorts of business backgrounds.
*I'm an older guy* and love shuffling the 'kids' around to the clubs
 (reminds me of when my kids were under 16 and I had to drive them everywhere with and without their friends... 
it kept me in the loop of what they were into and what was going on in their lives)
*I'm a compassionate person* and love being able to help someone get home late at night that might otherwise be stuck for hours on a bus.
*I'm a traveler* and LOVE how much I've learned about the city I live in. (I've got about 1,748 new restaurants to try)
*I'm a big fan of my city* and I get a real kick from showing out-of-towners around, sharing tips on where to eat, what to see and how to get around.
*I'm a foodie* - and I am getting to know a LOT of the owners/managers/wait-staff at all of the restaurants in town - many of whom have invited me to feel free to stop in for late-night coffee or something to eat.

Off the top of my head, that's what I find 'fun'.

(please don't ask me for a list of what is NOT fun)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Person in back seat is the boss
> Person in front is driver
> As long as money is been payed


Not in my car they're not.
I can fire their ass just as fast as they can say: 'stop the car, this ride is over and I want to get out'.

I think you may be confusing 'ride-share' with a private chauffer.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not in my car their not.
> I can fire their ass just as fast as they can say: 'stop the car, this ride is over and I want to get out'.
> 
> I think you may be confusing 'ride-share' with a private chauffer.


I usually like you posts 
But this one is wrong 
Your statement try's to compensate 
For been powerless
But if it works for you cool


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I usually like you posts
> But this one is wrong


Thanks - but wrong for you doesn't mean wrong.
The pax is NOT my employer or my boss.
No more than the customer who orders a latte from a barrista.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thanks - but wrong for you doesn't mean wrong.
> The pax is NOT my employer or my boss.
> No more than the customer who orders a latte from a barrista.


I know you can kick out your customer

But why do you need to to prove this point so hard

Many years ago I felt the same way 
But had to eat humble pie a couple of times

Eventually we all eat humble pie in life

The job we do is one of the most humbling

The independent contractor is just a placebo


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> But why do you need to to prove this point so hard


??
I'm not saying I take a badass attitude with people -
I don't.
(well, not often - and never undeservingly).



> Many years ago I felt the same way
> But had to eat humble pie a couple of times


And my experience is the opposite of yours...
when building my career and businesses I always had to compromise here and there on things I really did not want to compromise on. Now, later in life, especially with work that is only rewarding when it is enjoyable, I don't have to take crap from anyone. My paxs are guests in my car - I enjoy their company. If they disrespect me or my property - they're gone.



> The job we do is one of the most humbling


If you really feel that way then you should probably not be doing this job.
Me? I'm damn proud of the service I provide and take a lot of joy from it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

_chuckling to myself... 
This one deserves a separate reply._


20yearsdriving said:


> The independent contractor is just a placebo


What? And the client is just an Isosceles Triangle ?

_Did you mean something more like 'a commodity'?_


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, you can spell isosceles. I can't.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Wow, you can spell isosceles. I can't.


sadly, I had to look it up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I dated a girl named Isosceles once but it didn't last.
She was too obtuse, had a bad attitude and way too many disconnected points to make.
Too bad... she could be kind acute


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'll bite.
> (and I know this doesn't apply to anyone other than me - so if you find it silly, that's fine)
> 
> *I'm a car person* - I enjoy driving.
> ...


This post here is money 
I read all other posts I am impressed how point of view has improved 
Night & day compared to just a few months ago 
I'm proud of driving too
I guess I just know the place I am in when I'm for HIRE
I'm just confused with the contradiction

Some were it does not ad up 
" I'm a driver but first I'm the boss "

Nothing personal

I would double check with any Fortune 500 that has a similar policy

In the big picture Commodity is the driver


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I dated a girl named Isosceles once but it didn't last.
> She was too obtuse, had a bad attitude and way too many points to make.
> Too bad... she could be kind acute


^^^
I dated her sister, Equilateral.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

UBERxGc,
This will happen to you again, the pax will call you while you are driving to their location.
How will you handle it next time?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

PTB It happens to me all the time.. I always answer because they usually have something important to let me know.
If i miss a turn and the ETA jumps significantly, i will cancel.. Just like what i did in that incident. And if the pax is stupid enough to ask me if i was coming after the fact that i cancelled, i would say yes.. Go offline.. Drive to where they are, and beat the shit out of them


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

next time the PAX might reply - 
you little scumbag, I got your name, I got your ass, you will not laugh, you will not cry, you will learn by the numbers.
I will teach you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I dated her sister, Equilateral.


All things being equal she sounds like a nice girl.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> This post here is money ... I read all other posts I am impressed how point of view has improved ... Night & day compared to just a few months ago


I think I understand the disconnect between us on this now.
You appear to think my "point-of-view" has changed, when it hasn't.
I look at things through an entrepreneur's eyes and I suspect that you see things from a different perspective.
Just because there are things I love about what I do does not preclude me from being critical of the service providers (Uber/Lyft) or clients (pax) I deal with.



> I'm proud of driving too
> I guess I just know the place I am in when I'm for HIRE


And that's where we differ: my "place" is the same as my service providers and clients. We have different 'roles' - but we are all playing a distinct and important part of a system that accomplishes some goal.


> I'm just confused with the contradiction


Do you feel confused when you engage the services of a consultant, doctor, lawyer, financial advisor, estate planner, wedding planner, mover, snow plower? I'm sorry that you feel subservient to someone just because they are paying you for your work on their behalf.


> Some were it does not ad up " I'm a driver but first I'm the boss "


Not every work relationship has to be about being "the boss".
(there's only one Springsteen)
I have no use for anyone who thinks that for $1/mi they think that they are my "boss".


> Nothing personal


Absolutely no offense taken! Great conversation.



> I would double check with any Fortune 500 that has a similar policy


Why? Are YOU a F-500? Do YOU have a board of directors to report to?
I don't.



> In the big picture Commodity is the driver


Agreed - from how we view UBER'S corporate policies, driver's are indeed treated as a commodity.
But as a driver, I have the choice to do what I want, hire whatever service provider I want, and work with only the clients I want to work with.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All things being equal she sounds like a nice girl.


ugh, no - sometimes you just want to be with someone who can roll with the flow and doesn't always have to make one point or another.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> How is it fun? Not a facetious question; I really don't see how any enjoyment could be derived from it. What do you mean?


Ya gotta admit, drunk women who flash are pretty fun.
Gracious out-of-towners are fun.
Interesting people with a modicum of humility are fun.
Receiving a tip that is 50% of the fare is fun.
Those are just a few of the rewarding moments I've experienced.
But don't get me wrong, it's not all unicorns and glitter. When driving Uber (more so than Lyft) I have also encountered many a ******bag.
I'm an optimist, so I look forward to and I look for the good. But many times a turd is a turd through and through.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PTB said:


> next time the PAX might reply -
> you little scumbag, I got your name, I got your ass, you will not laugh, you will not cry, you will learn by the numbers.
> I will teach you.
> View attachment 6609


R. Lee Armey! Great character actor. Total dick of a man, but a great character actor.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _chuckling to myself...
> This one deserves a separate reply._
> 
> What? And the client is just an Isosceles Triangle ?
> ...


He means that "independent contractor" is a misnomer.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Michael, I've been self employed for some 15 years and your sentiment equals mine; chapter and verse. I think I used that semi-colon correctly.

I say who, I say when, and I say goodbye. Is there some ass smooching involved. Yes, but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not in my car they're not.
> I can fire their ass just as fast as they can say: 'stop the car, this ride is over and I want to get out'.
> I think you may be confusing 'ride-share' with a private chauffer.


And wouldn't you know it... it happened for only the second time just last night.

I'm downtown and get a ride request 10 miles east - the direction I head to go home - and it's UberSELECT at 2.4x. No problem.

I text the guy:
"This is your Uber driver, I'll be there in about 18 minutes - is there a building or company name where you would like me to meet you?"

reply from him a few minutes later with the name of the place and the intersection -
a very well known spot at a major intersection - no problem.

3 minutes out I text:
"I'll see you in 3 minutes right out front"
no response.

I arrive, tap 'arrive' and literally park half on the sidewalk right in front of the place. You would trip over the car if you stepped towards the street.
And I wait.
And wait. And wait -
5 minutes, okay it's SELECT and it's a surge...
6 minutes... 8 minutes.
I call - no answer.
9 minutes, 10 minutes - the surge is still on in the area. Screw it. I cancel as a 'rider no-show'.

Phone rings immediately and I answer 'Hello, this is your driver"
"Are you here?.
"yes - I'm right out front waiting where I told you'd I'd be ... I've been here for ten minutes with my flashers on - it's the only car around here with it's flashers on."
(I'm sure you can guess the next question...)
"What kind of car are you in?"
"The white sedan that's described in the phone in your hand - with it's flashers on."
- and now I can finally see two drunk middle age men about 15 yards away stumbling around the large patio - and now making their way towards me.
I open the window half way to start the conversation of explaining how the trip has canceled after the waiting period (my phone is pinging with new 2.9x surge requests just minutes away... but I'm ignoring them thinking I may as well help these guys out). Three tries later he's effected a new ride request that I've accepted... and it's now at 2.9x. I let them in the car, BEGIN TRIP and now he's *****ing and moaning about the surge pricing.

Of course, there's no destination entered in the app... so
"Where would you gentlemen like me to take you?"
He manages to gaze across the street and he says to his buddy "hey, you want get a pizza?"
I suggest that if they haven't already ordered a pizza, maybe they should call in an order, walk over and then call for a ride when they're ready to go.
"Why?" he asks "You'll wait... the meter's running!"
I explain that if my wheels aren't turning, I'm losing money - and it's the busiest time of the week on a Saturday night smack in the middle of campus. No - I won't wait for you to order a pizza, have it cooked and wait while you eat. Just call a car when you're ready to roll.

"Well, let's go to the store to get cigarettes then" he says, "... you can do that, right?"
"Sure - as long as you're just stopping in to get something, but if you need time, we'll end the ride and you can just call for another car when you're done."

"Hey - you know I'm going to rate you badly for this, right?" he says, as if this is somehow going to make me want to be his 'boy' for the evening.
"And I'll probably do the same..." I say.
(we still haven't moved an inch)
So... now, where to gentleman?"

"The gas station store - then we'll take my buddy home to his place in xxxxx city, and then me in yyyyyyy city.
(whatever - it's his dime and it's a 2.9x surge, right?
AND it's in the direction of my home!)

On the drive to the store he's telling me how I should wait no matter what they do "because the meter's running" - he knows how Uber works - he's an Uber expert, blah, blah, blah.

We get to the store and he asks again: "You're going to wait for us, right?"

Absolutely - just as long as you're just going in to pick-up stuff and you're back out in a few minutes. No problem. But understand that if it's more than a few minutes, I'll need to go - and you can just order another car and they'll be here very quickly.

So he starts up again with telling me that I have to wait for him no matter what he wants to do and how long it takes and that's the way Uber works and the meter is running and blah, blah, blah&#8230; and I'd had it. I started early in the day because of an afternoon baseball game downtown and I'm done.

"*This trip is over&#8230; please leave my car*. Just request another car when you're ready to go."
(And I hit 'cancel - other' so I wouldn't have to deal with the 1 star and the complaint&#8230;
I'd already collected the SELECT cancelation fee and I'd only driven them two blocks.)

"You can't do that - just wait&#8230; the meter's running, I'm going to report you, blah, blah, blah&#8230;"
"*Get out of my car, now*."
&#8230;he continues to argue and I end it with a loud/strong,
"*get-out-of-my-car-now or I will call the police*"

Done.
I went on to pick up a very sweet kid 3 miles away for a 20 mile an X ride at 2.4x ($53).

A much better way to end the evening.

I filed an incident report in the morning just to be proactive.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And wouldn't you know it... it happened for only the second time just last night.
> 
> I'm downtown and get a ride request 10 miles east - the direction I head to go home - and it's UberSELECT at 2.4x. No problem.
> 
> ...


Saturday night = high % of drunks

Sunday morning = Grammy needs a ride to church

It's hard for the world to change


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Saturday night = high % of drunks


I thought I was getting off the road on-time
(early, before the stroke of "Drunk O'clock")
but I didn't take into account the 1PM baseball game that had people out drinking their breakfast.
I need to invent the UberWatch.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I thought I was getting off the road on-time
> (early, before the stroke of "Drunk O'clock")
> but I didn't take into account the 1PM baseball game that had people out drinking their breakfast.
> I need to invent the UberWatch.


Maybe UBER can fix that

Use the match.com system 
I've read "little princess" profile 
She's got ultra hight standards 
She's been waiting for Mr. right since 1982
She wont settle no matter how long it takes 
Problem is "little princess " does not bring much to the table


----------

